# Winter MTB Boots



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2019)

I am looking for a pair of MTB winter boots which must be dry and warm in all weather.

My attention has been drawn to North Wave boots.

Is anybody else using winter boots and can make suggestions?

I will be riding down to -10 degrees and will supplimenting boots with warm socks.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2019)

Northwave or Specialized Defrosters. I have had both and both great for freezing temperatures, especially if paired with Seal Skinz socks. Very toasty. 

However, dry is another matter. The problem is you have a big hole at the top of the boot. So an amount of water will get in. 
People do come up with solutions to the problem, one being cutting up rubber gloves and using them as a seal.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Oct 2019)

As above, Northwave or Specialized, I have the Northwave ones, they are excellent.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

Shimano MW7's.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> As above, Northwave or Specialized, I have the Northwave ones, they are excellent.


Which Northwave do you have?


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Shimano MW7's.


On the Shimano MW7s. If the lace/line breaks can you buy a replacement and change it?


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Oct 2019)

Not only do MTB boots have a big hole in the top, they have a hole in the bottom connected to a heat sink.
Some boots have an elastic sleeve to seal the top. You need sealant and a good insole and room for the insole. 
How good are those US style arctic winter mtb boots in cold wet muddy conditions?


----------



## gasinayr (7 Oct 2019)

Northwave boots and walking gaiters to keep the wet out


----------



## Threevok (7 Oct 2019)

I don't pay expensive for bike boots. I buy cheap and waterproof them myself

My old ones have finally broke at the zip and I cannot get an identical pair

So I have a pair of these coming today

http://www.mandmdirect.com/01/details/XW348/Mad-Wax-Mens-Snow-Boots-Black

For £9.99 you can't go wrong


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> On the Shimano MW7s. If the lace/line breaks can you buy a replacement and change it?



I've never adjusted it, set it when new, and the two velcro straps do the adjusting as there is enough flex in the laces under the tongue. I've had them about 3 years now.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Which Northwave do you have?


Northwave Fahrenheit 2 GTX. The SPD/2 bolt sole (Celsius) is also available.
I bought mine with sufficient room for one pair of ordinary socks and one pair of wool socks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Oct 2019)

Northwave Celsius here, same as above but with 2 bolt mtb cleat
Excellent boot


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Oct 2019)

@steveindenmark this article explains all about the Northwave winter boots and includes some reviews. I think if you are riding in temps of -10 then the ‘arctic’ version of this boot may be the better choice.
https://bikerumor.com/2015/10/19/br...o-updated-northwave-fahrenheit-celcius-boots/


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Oct 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> @steveindenmark this article explains all about the Northwave winter boots and includes some reviews. I think if you are riding in temps of -10 then the ‘arctic’ version of this boot may be the better choice.
> https://bikerumor.com/2015/10/19/br...o-updated-northwave-fahrenheit-celcius-boots/




Indeed, worn on ya hands


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2019)

How often are you riding in minus 10 ? Also how prone are you to cold feet ?

The artic versions may restrict you to winter use only as they may be too hot.

I use my boots throughout the year, and just add waterproof socks in winter for the extra membrane that keeps out cold too.

I've used my boots more this year due to the wet summer.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Oct 2019)

I've got the NW Arctic boots... pretty good. So far only thing that lets me ride with warm(ish) feet*

* but then my feet were cold in midsummer, wearing thermal socks.


----------



## AlanW (9 Oct 2019)

Another vote for Northwave boots here to. I was getting through a couple of pairs of overshoes per winter, the boots had near enough paid for themselves before the winter had come to an end, that was at least three years!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2019)

Northwave celcius rider here. I like them but if it rains enough I find I get wet feet eventually. I use gaiters round the ankles in an attempt to keep the water out.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2019)

My winter boots are drying in the garage. Mainly the neoprene cuffs, as they can stink and my wife won't entertain the smell (stinks like cat pee). That's when Detol anti-bac is good.

I've bought dry suit wrist seals to try out and cover the neoprene in torrential conditions (wrist seals as the ankle ones are quite large for the dry suit legs)


----------



## AlanW (10 Oct 2019)

Have a look at the GripGrab neoprene ankle gaitor, really very good. But crikey they are a swine to get on and off!!


----------



## 12boy (10 Oct 2019)

I usually use mtn bike shoes 2 sizes to large with a couple pair wool socks, but still lose enough to allow toe room. Over that, neoprene boots with SPD cutouts. I found replacing the insoles with felt helps heat loss, too. I like 2 way SPDs so when it's gets really cold it's Hi-tech hiking boots, also with a felt insole. By wearing cross country ski pants over poly/merino longjohns my legs stay warm and the pants shed snow somehow. A balaclava or two on the bald noggin and I am usually pretty comfortable. My rides usually begin with a 1/2 mile descent that is about 27 mph on dry roads so that wind chill is pretty bad just siiting there without a need to pedal. I favor Ray-bans, but the plastic of the frames gets very cold. Going on level ground and especially uphill against the wind and pushing studded tires through the snow generates a lot of warm. A few miles in -20 F can be kinda fun when you gotta get out in the winter.


----------



## iluvmybike (10 Oct 2019)

My hubby has NW winter boots and says they are great at keeping his feet warm & dry. Little bit awkward to get on but comfy once on.


----------



## ozboz (29 Nov 2019)

I’ve ordered a pair of these ,


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Nov 2019)

Sidi Frost Gore here. Best boots yet!


----------



## flake99please (29 Nov 2019)

My first pair of NorthWave Raptor GTX boots lasted 6 weeks before the liner ripped and the ratchet mechanism failed. The replacement pair (courtesy of Evans) failed at the ratchet mechanism after the third use.

I have sent several emails to Northwave about the problems without any reply. I wouldn’t use their products if you paid me, due to the problems encountered and utter lack of support from the manufacturer. jm2c.


----------



## Threevok (9 Jan 2020)

I'm at a bit of a crossroads on this. I need waterproof more than warm

I am on my third pair of overshoes in two years, plus my SPD shoes are split everywhere and are actually now shouting at me to replace them.

Do I replace like for like or do I pay a little extra for Boots ?

I was considering MW5's


----------



## Jody (9 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> I'm at a bit of a crossroads on this. I need waterproof more than warm



SPD wellies have you covered 

https://45nrth.com/products/wolfgar


----------



## Threevok (9 Jan 2020)

A bit steep 

I want a fat bike included at that price


----------



## Jody (9 Jan 2020)

You can't put a price on comfort  Where else are you going to get merino lined, waterproof, spd compatible wellies


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jan 2020)

But are they any good for flat pedals?


----------



## Milzy (9 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> I don't pay expensive for bike boots. I buy cheap and waterproof them myself
> 
> My old ones have finally broke at the zip and I cannot get an identical pair
> 
> ...


If only spd soles were fitted.


----------

